# 6X heads



## Joe 49 (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I run 6X heads with my 66 tripower and a 400 block? Any negatives? thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Everything will bolt right up. Go for it.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

They are one of the best heads to port. I have 6X on my 462 and they flow great after they were ported. I am making around 500ph with mine. Just make sure if you are going to put headers own them you get the correct type, which is D port.


----------

